# Empadronado in Barcelona online



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

All,

I have seen from the suitelife website that I can complete this application online using the website below.

https://w30.bcn.cat/APPS/portaltramits/formulari/ptbaltapadro/T06a/init/es/portal.html?

Has anybody ever done this?

I get to the last page and it gives me the following error :

Atenció: Si el sol·licitant no canvia el seu domicili només podrà demanar el de persones menors d'edat o incapacitades legalment que estiguin sota la seva tutela.
Quantes persones sota la vostra tutela voleu empadronar al nou domicile?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mlka said:


> All,
> 
> I have seen from the suitelife website that I can complete this application online using the website below.
> 
> ...



... but that's not an error - it's asking how many people live at that address.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Well the error is that when I put 0 in it says its not accepted.

From what I translate of that question its saying I can only list minors or disabled people at the address??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mlka said:


> Well the error is that when I put 0 in it says its not accepted.
> 
> From what I translate of that question its saying I can only list minors or disabled people at the address??


Where it says "Datos adicionales del solicitante" I hope you put "NO"


It says that if you are NOT changing address, then you can only add minors etc.


So, I suspect you have answered a previous question wrongly or there is a bug in the form.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Something must be up with the form because I did answer NO to that question.


----------



## hrtfreeman (Feb 4, 2015)

If I remember correctly, I also had a similar problem when doing it online. I contacted them via email and got it sorted that way. 

I think it was something that just wasn't very clear when filling out the form, but it is certainly possible!


----------



## hrtfreeman (Feb 4, 2015)

Just checked my email and this was their response:



> Us comuniquem que podeu fer un nou tràmit seleccionant 'Sí' a la pregunta 'El sol.licitant modifica el seu empadronament ?'


I hope that helps!


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi freeman,

Thanks for the reply.

I did manage to submit in the end by doing what they sent you in the email! 

Waiting for it to come through the post now.

many thanks,


----------

